# 04 frontier crew cab



## pizzaguyATL (Dec 13, 2004)

looking for ideas on putting some thump in my 04 frontier crew cab. Not a lot of space to work with and a limited budget. Also can i hook up subs to the factory cd player til i can get a new head unit. Thanks for any info...


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

my friend was having a bear of a time getting any speakers into a frontier. you're definitly going to have to do some substantial research...but i can't help.


----------



## calgearhead (Sep 28, 2004)

I have a Pioneer Premier 12" in the space behind my rear seats with a Memphis 1100 watt amp. Sound good until I ditch the factory speakers ( hopefully Friday). At TUNFS there is a 3 page deal on this subject alone. Check it out. One guy put three 8" subs in his but had to relocate his jack and other goodies. He posted dimensions for his box and all the goodies for it. :cheers:


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Are you looking for sound quality or all out SPL (boom boom)

For sound quality, a single 10 in a small sealed box would work great. Look into Image Dynamics IDQ, Elemental Designs kv.2 etc etc


----------



## pizzaguyATL (Dec 13, 2004)

*ill keeping looking...*

thanks for the info... Not sure what tunfs is but ill try to figure it out. I found a dual 8in sub box on ebay for pretty cheap. But i am not sure whether to do 2 eights or a bazooka tube or 2... i am looking for a litlle thump and good quality.. any reccomendations ... then for a good quality head unit


----------



## JFReyes (Nov 17, 2004)

pizzaguyATL said:


> thanks for the info... Not sure what tunfs is but ill try to figure it out. I found a dual 8in sub box on ebay for pretty cheap. But i am not sure whether to do 2 eights or a bazooka tube or 2... i am looking for a litlle thump and good quality.. any reccomendations ... then for a good quality head unit


TUNFS is "The Unofficial Nissan Frontier Site" and can be found at www.nissanfrontier.net.

I just purchased a Kenwood Woox sub-box (30 watt internal amp, 5 1/2 driver, 6 1/2 passive) that fits nicely behind the rear bench; it cost me $187 at CarDomain.com. I'm not into really loud music, so perhaps it's not for you. I plan to hook it up next weekend; if interested, I'll let you know how it performs.


----------

